# Is there any way I can enable Flash Player on Palemoon?



## Vipera (Oct 22, 2015)

I have four different antivirus/antimalware/antiexploit/antieverything installed on my compuer. I only use flash on Kongregate and such. Therefore I'm not really concerned about malwares. But Firefox (and, following, Palemoon) won't support Flash Player anymore. Is there any way I can enable it again?

bump

Bump


----------



## Originality (Oct 24, 2015)

Google's top result gives me this: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-firefox.html

Whether it's supported or not, it seems it's just a matter of enabling the plugin. If it gives compatibility messages, there should also be ways to override the compatibility check to make it work (I won't google that for you).


----------



## Vipera (Oct 25, 2015)

Originality said:


> Google's top result gives me this: https://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/enabling-flash-player-firefox.html
> 
> Whether it's supported or not, it seems it's just a matter of enabling the plugin. If it gives compatibility messages, there should also be ways to override the compatibility check to make it work (I won't google that for you).


Oh my, Google's top results gave you that?
Were you too eager to say "lel look at this noob he can't use Google look at me I'm the best" to notice this tiny part of my post?


Vipera said:


> But Firefox (and, following, Palemoon) won't support Flash Player anymore


Please enlighten me some more on Google.

Bump

Bump

Bump

...bump

Bump


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 31, 2015)

Do not bump your thread again Vipera.

https://gbatemp.net/help/terms

If someone has an answer, they will answer. Either wait for that or search Google better.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> Do not bump your thread again Vipera.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
> 
> If someone has an answer, they will answer. Either wait for that or search Google better.


I thought that I could every day. My bad, must've misread.
Also no, I can't find anything on Google or I'd have solved the problem by myself, don't you think? I have to use Edge now to watch South Park. Full screen crashes every minute.


----------

